# Send something to the Netherlands



## TheChief (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello Everybody,

An person wants to give me a artifact from the Second World War and wants to send it by mail to the Netherlands. What is the most safe way to send it? It must not be lost in the mailsystem on its long way to the Netherlands! Would be diplomatic post an option?

Any help would be welcome!

TheChief


----------



## TheChief (Jul 5, 2018)

Anybody?????


----------

